# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Các Chuyến Bay Từ Hà Nội Đi Huế - Cac Chuyen Bay

## hangnt

*Chuyến bay từ Hà Nội tới Huế*

Vietnam Airlines là hãng hàng không duy nhất có các chuyến bay giữa Hà Nội và Huế với 4 chuyến bay mỗi ngày. Tuy nhiên, hãng hàng không này còn có các chuyến bay bổ sung trong các dịp lễ và mùa cao điểm.


Thời gian và lịch trình các chuyến bay có thể thay đổi. Vui lòng tra cứu ngày tháng cụ thể cho mối chuyến bay.

Giá vé một chiều cho chuyến bay hạng thường từ Hà Nội tới Huế trên Vietnam Airlines là 1,135,000 VND (hay ~$71 USD). and 2.360,000 VND (hay ~$125 USD) cho các chuyến bay hạng nhất. 

Vì số lượng vé cho mỗi chuyến có hạn, bạn nên đặt vé từ trước.

----------

